# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Sustanon (Sus 250) Real / Fake ? (HQ Pics)

## Test 01

Sustanon (Sus 250) Real / Fake ? (HQ Pics)






Real or Fake ?

Thanks for any info

----------


## Dont wanna be old

It looks good , but haven't used in several years . Ampules are rarely counterfeited .
In less theirs obvious smudges in printing on ampules or abnormalities .

----------


## Test 01

No there is no smudges on the printing, Thanks for the reply mate

----------


## anabol1590

Definitly g2g bro...




> No there is no smudges on the printing, Thanks for the reply mate

----------


## serratus

> Sustanon (Sus 250) Real / Fake ? (HQ Pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real or Fake ?
> 
> Thanks for any info


legit 100% guarantee

----------


## drewdtf

if you don't mind me asking how much did you pay for it? did you get 2- 5 amp boxes or more?

----------

